# Dogfish Tiger Wrap



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Every year in NC we have a dogfish tourney in Jan. For a few years now I have donated a rod to be given away as a "Grand Prize" right behind the cash prizes. This year I chose a Rainshadow SW967F again. Here is the butt wrap for it. I know it is a basic tiger wrap, but rod wraps seem to be lacking lately on here. LOL (If you are unfamiliar with tiger wraps, that wrap changes as you rotate or tilt it.)


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks great. Tiger wraps look great and are very easy to do. I just did one for a Christmas present for someone and after I gave it to them I realized I did not take pictures of the rod. Had I taken pics i would have posted. You are right this forum is super slow right now, usually this time of year it is pretty active. I rebuild a nail some weeks ago and when I get a chance I will post some pics. I am also working on two other rods now and will post pics when they are done.

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am probably more guilty than most when it comes to forgetting to take pictures. It does surprise me how slow things are, this time of year usually we have 3 or 4 "passionate debates" about to be locked going on with a few people in the corner with the hat on. LOL


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice burnish Robert. Gonna make someone happy...do they give out the rod as a door prize or a charity bid...mightn be doing the same at jennettes and needed some direction


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

sunburntspike said:


> Nice burnish Robert. Gonna make someone happy...do they give out the rod as a door prize or a charity bid...mightn be doing the same at jennettes and needed some direction


Al Baird runs our tourneys. He usually draws for the rod. They are about to finish up the tourney as I type this. I had issues with frozen pipes that kept me away from the tourney today. As a result, I will have to ship this one to the winner on Mon. If you would like to PM me, I can give you a break down of how we handle registration and prizes. I heard you guys up there were talking about a doggy tourney up there. It has been really successful down here. Good luck with your tourney.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I just found out that someone local won the rod. WOO-HOO!! They are from Fayetteville. That is where I grew up, and still about 10 minutes from the house.


----------

